# What makes someone professional?



## Hadley4000 (May 30, 2008)

On Jason Baum's FaceBook, he says that he is a professional speedcuber. Obviously, this is true. But, that got me thinking. What makes someone professional in the speedcubing community?


----------



## Jason Baum (May 30, 2008)

Haha, I just put that on there because I've had a few paying gigs, so that technically makes me a professional.  But seriously, I don't think anybody can call themselves professionals unless they can actually make a living just by cubing.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 30, 2008)

He's gotten paid to do it... That's the definition of professional.


----------



## hdskull (May 30, 2008)

What if I pay myself ? lol, jk.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 30, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Haha, I just put that on there because I've had a few paying gigs, so that technically makes me a professional.  But seriously, I don't think anybody can call themselves professionals unless they can actually make a living just by cubing.




How did you get paying gigs?


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2008)

I haven't got any paying gigs, but sometimes companies ask for them. 

There was a discussion about this a couple of months ago. Basically there are no professional cubers because nobody has been able to make it his job/profession.

Many people consider sub20 or sub15 or top50 or really experienced as professional, but there is no precise definition for this


----------



## Stefan (May 30, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> He's gotten paid to do it... That's the definition of professional.


Nope, that's *one* definition of it.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Jun 4, 2008)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/professional

Yes, Jason Baum could definitely be classified as a "professional cuber" under those definitions.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 11, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Obviously, this is true.



Is it really?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 11, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, this is true.
> ...



Yes, I'd like to know how you came to that conclusion as well.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > He's gotten paid to do it... That's the definition of professional.
> ...


I didn't mean "the" as in "the only". I meant "the" as "the most used / most important".

And I guess (from http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/professional)


> 12.an expert player, as of golf or tennis, serving as a teacher, consultant, performer, or contestant; pro.


applies not just to Jason Baum, but to many of us.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually, I was referring to why Hadley thinks that Jason Baum is a professional. Whatever reasoning makes Jason Baum a professional should answer his question...


----------

